# Scared to death



## blushing (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm 24 years old. I started with contipation. I would take laxatives because my stomach hurt so hard but nothing would happen for several days then diarrhea would start. I ignored this for several months. Thought is was my lifestyle since I work nights and don't alot of proper meals. Then I started with rectal bleeding. Finally, I went to the gastro specialist. I had a positve occult test. He now want to do a colonscopy and some test where the scope goes in the mouth. I'm scared to death. What can I expect from these tests? The test is set for the 24th.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Nothing to worry about my friend. I have had both types of endoscopy. They do one after the other and you are well sedated..in fact, you won't rememeber anything about either test..I have never had any discomfort from any of my tests...and its most likely that you won't either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I will agree 100% with the above. I've had two endoscopies (the upper scope) and 4 colonoscopies (the lower scope).The worst part is the cleansing for the lower scope. It involves a liquid diet for one or two days and then drinking a large amount of not so great liquid over a short period of time, or two smaller amounts of not so neat tasting liquid and/or taking some stool softening/speeding transit time pills. Any of which will cause multiple BMs progressing to diarrhea and then ideally pure water diarrhea w/no color, no sand and no particles in it. They need your colon squeaky clean for the scope to see. No pain, no big deal, but not exactly fun either. You have to stay close to home and to the "throne" that day. Personally I found the Lemon-Lime cleansing products easier to take than the Cherry flavored. If you get nauseous from the cleansing Cherry or sweet flavored things are worse to contend with or upchuck. I have a strong gag reflex so I upchuck real easy. Most don't.The scopes themselves are a piece of cake. They set an IV, when ready they administer a small dose of Versed (related to Valium) and a small dose of a pain killer such as alfentanyl, you "might" feel a slight sting maybe when they hit your arm and then voila you are "out" like a light and wake up later wondering when they are going to start the procedure.At my preference and request I have my upper scopes w/o sedation so I can watch on the monitor what the scope is seeing. They are easier and more comfortable with sedation because of the gagging the scope can cause. My last lower scope I had with just a small dose of Demerol at my request and was able to watch that on the monitor too with just some minor discomfort. But then I don't have rectal or colon problems. I doubt I would pass up sedation for a lower scope if I did have rectal or colon probems as I would think that the scope then might cause more discomfort, possibly even some pain.So do relax about this. Enjoy your "nap". And hopefully your results will be nothing serious or something that can be easily "fixed".


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I love Versed


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I dunno Wille but I think its the fentanyl you loved. Pain pain go away...and out you go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Nope....we get two things in the IV here...Versed and Demerol...thats it. Works great...no pain, no strain and no recollection of anything....


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I have to agree with 4willieC about Demerol. I LOVE IT. It made me happy and very talkative with the nurses (do not remember what I told them!!!!). I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I had a reaction to my excellent Demerol! I was nauseous the whole next day! Couldn't eat! And MAN was I hungry after all that prep! Blushing- I've had both scopes done-I'm only 24 too! Both with staying awake- not a big deal! Plus a barium enema! Same prep! I must say, when I had one scheduled in the late afternoon, it was MUCH better! I didn't have to start the laxatives till 5AM that day, not the night before- when I did the night before, I was up all night poo-ing!







My advice? Relax! Get a good book, some Vaseline for your hiney, and VERY soft tissue! Good luck!


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Blushing,Unfortunately, I wasn't as pain free as the others. The prep was the phososoda.(now the thought of drink lemonade is out of the question.)The upper was very quick with little discomfort, but the lower was intense for me. The demoral wasnt effective, so 15 minute test felt like 3 hours. So I think if you have no problems with setatives then it should be a cake walk. Good LuckDeborah


----------

